# Scared of balloons popping :/



## JonJo999 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

Tonight my younger sister found my packet of balloons that I had in my bedside locker, I bought them on my birthday for myself, I didn't want her to find them, so she and her friend blew them up and started popping them and when they went to the shop, they got more balloons and popped them as well, there are three balloons left in her room and I'm scared that they'll pop, I just want to take them and put them in my wardrobe and hide them from her, so she won't pop them, I'm OK with getting balloons and playing with them but when I see someone about to pop them, I have to leave as I feel like I'm gonna have a panic attack, I still feel like I'm gonna have a panic attack as I'm scared she'll go into her room and pop them, even though they're mine, Do you think I'm overreacting or is this a normal reaction?


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

JonJo999 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Tonight my younger sister found my packet of balloons that I had in my bedside locker, I bought them on my birthday for myself, I didn't want her to find them, so she and her friend blew them up and started popping them and when they went to the shop, they got more balloons and popped them as well, there are three balloons left in her room and I'm scared that they'll pop, I just want to take them and put them in my wardrobe and hide them from her, so she won't pop them, I'm OK with getting balloons and playing with them but when I see someone about to pop them, I have to leave as I feel like I'm gonna have a panic attack, I still feel like I'm gonna have a panic attack as I'm scared she'll go into her room and pop them, even though they're mine, Do you think I'm overreacting or is this a normal reaction?


Man if your sister is annoying you with the balloons and popping them in your face then it is a normal reaction.

I am scared of snakes myself and I am even scared of snakes when I dream about them. I have seen one in real life up in Sedona, but that was a long time ago, but it wasn't chasing me it was going away but I saw it and it gave me a flight or fight feeling and I couldn't breathe when I saw it it was so scary man!


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Can I ask what you are actually afraid of when they pop? Is it the noise? The flying rubber? The sudden surprise?


----------



## Venom Boss (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm the same way. Whenever my nephews or my younger siblings are jumping around with balloons, I always tell them, "You better not pop them! I don't like to hear balloons being popped!" in a pretty jerkish way. I also hate whenever people pop open bags of chips. But, it's kinda funny/weird being afraid of the sound of popping since I once emptied a clip at a shooting range while other guns were going off next to me without any problems.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I really don't like loud, sudden noises. I don't have an intense fear of balloons popping but I can get a bit uncomfortable if I think some are near to popping. I hate loud noises like large construction vehicles driving by, machines that have human voices talking loudly out of them (one of the worst to me, make me really, really uncomfortable), really loud power tools, etc.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Write on the ballon "do not pop".


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

My fiancée has a balloon phobia.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

The horror


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

^ lol - cute


Gah - I hate balloons though. I'm not scared of them like I used to be, but I still hate the noise when they pop. Sometimes other co-workers will use them at work for decoration, and of course it's inevitable that some of them will pop sporadically throughout the day, nearly giving me a heart attack in the process each and every time.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

When I was in 1st grade I was playing with a balloon and it popped. Scared the crap out of me. Then the next day guess what at school the teacher set up some kind of game where you sit on a balloon popping it. I didn't like this at all. The teacher got mad at me for not wanting to participate. Crap I haven't remember that until I seen this thread. Wonder how many other horrible stuff I am repressing from school days?


----------



## JonJo999 (Nov 12, 2014)

I think it's just the loud noise and the anticipation that it might pop, also people playing with them scares me to death, I remember my great uncle was popping balloons at my second cousin's birthday party and it scared me so much I had to leave the room and hide in the toilet. :|


----------



## percussionfangirl (Jan 19, 2015)

I agree. I hate balloons popping. Too loud, too rubbery, to sudden. mylar balloons are the best, they just deflate. tell your sister to get her butt out of your room


----------



## BobDylans115thDream (Jan 18, 2015)

I've always hated balloons popping. They're loud and I'm always afraid a piece is going to fling into my eyes.


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Write on the ballon "do not pop".


Thought that said "do not poop" for a second :um :b


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a balloon phobia myself... Not fun... which is kind of ironic because balloons are meant to be for fun times. :lol


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yea Balloons popping is the worst!


----------



## koolthing (Jul 2, 2013)

They are damn loud though, make your ears ring. I can see why someone might develop a phobia of them if they got scared by one as a baby and the fear was implanted. People can have phobias of almost anything. My dad used to have a phobia of buttons, like the kind you get on clothing.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Yeah balloons suck when they do that, bubble wrap too lol, although I gotta admit it's less messy than those damn popcorn/peanut things that fall over the place. Now those are a ***** to clean up ~_~ something I ordered came with these cool little triangle pieces of cardboard:










Now that is efficient xD


----------

